# Favorite Bath and Body Works lotion scent



## MysticWolf (Jul 18, 2004)

Mine is Cotton Blossom. What about everyone else?


----------



## FairyRave (Jul 18, 2004)

My favorite bath and body works scent is cucumber melon. I know that it's a little generic because everyone seems to like it. Although there are many knockoffs of cucumber melon that smell great nothing is quite like the original from bath and body works. This is the first scent I ever smelled from them. My best friends from where I used to live love this. When I wear it, it reminds me of the good times I used to have back in my hometown. Plus I can be in the crappiest mood and feeling completely ugly and spray some of this on and it rejuvenates my senses! It's one of my great pick me up products. The last bottle I had of this was last year and it just happened to break when I threw my backpack that it was in into the hall right before lunch. Let's just say that the junior hallway is permanently scented and everyone get's gifted by the aroma of my favorite fragrance!


----------



## Shoediva (Jul 18, 2004)

Sheer freesia..........i love it!


----------



## allisong (Jul 18, 2004)

Originally Posted by *MysticWolf* Mine is Cotton Blossom. What about everyone else?



Love,love LOVE the Orange Ginger and Bergamont Coriander from the Aromatherapy line..


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Jul 19, 2004)

My current favorites are:

Red Currant &amp; Thyme Tea (discontinued)

Grapefruit Jasmine (discontinued)

Mango Mandarin

I've been hearing a lot about their new bakery scents, like Chocolate and such, and can't wait to try them!!!

Cotton Blossom, Peony, Night-Blooming Jasmine, Water Blossom Ivy (discontinued), and Sheer Freesia are a few of my flowery faves.


----------



## Tinydancer (Jul 20, 2004)

*I really liked Moonlit Path, not sure if they make it anymore though. *


----------



## MysticWolf (Jul 20, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* *I really liked Moonlit Path, not sure if they make it anymore though.*



How could I forget that one?? I have a bottle of perfume in that scent and it's a little over half gone. I only wear it on special occasions cause I don't think they make it anymore. I'll have to ask the next time I go to the store. But until I know for sure that I can repurchase it, it will remain my "(a certain someone's name which will not be posted...teehee.....) 's coming over! I have to smell pretty!" perfume.


----------



## alittleweirdo (Jul 21, 2004)

Sheer Freesia is nice when I want a flowery scent, but I my favorite is Coconut Lime! Mango Mandarin is nice, but a little sweet sometimes. I also like Orange Ginger and Jasmine Vanilla from the aromatherapy line. I haven't been in BBW for awhile, so curious when new scents are coming out!


----------



## rowantree (Oct 16, 2004)

My favorite Bath &amp; Body Works scent is the Sweet Cinammon Pumpkin, which is only available in October. I have heard horrible rumors that they've discontinued this though, so once my stash is gone, I will be heartbroken!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Oct 16, 2004)

The only one I liked was the original Flowering Herbs. Other than that, B&amp;BW scents don't suit me well.


----------



## katrink (Oct 16, 2004)

Coconut lime verbena


----------



## Pauline (Oct 16, 2004)

I am currently using Gale Haymans Spa Experience, which has the most beautifuly thick body butter and her seaweed soap. Bathtime is my favorite time and i really like to relax and indulge. I often add essential oils to my bath at the last miniute so they don't evaporate straight away. I like to read magazines in the bath whilst i have conditioner on my hair. I always rinse my body after my bath to get rid of any soap residue as i have senstive skin.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 17, 2004)

2nd to this scent.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Oct 18, 2004)

i havent tried many of their products, but my fave is the aromatherapy chamomile neroli lotion. i dont know that it really helps me fall asleep, but i love the scent.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 19, 2004)

I have 3 regulars... Juniper Breeze, Lavender Vanilla (In the aromatherapy collection) and Warm Vanilla.


----------



## Pinktronic (Dec 8, 2004)

My favorite is the Clean Cotton (I &lt;3 anything Clean Cotton scented) and also Orange Ginger in the aromatherapy line. What's yours?


----------



## Shoediva (Dec 8, 2004)

I LOVE Sheer Freesia!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Dec 9, 2004)

my fave is the chamomile neroli sleep therapy lotion. i dont know that i helps me to fall asleep, but it smells nice.

the only other two i have tried are vanilla sugar (is that even the right name?) and mango mandarin.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 9, 2004)

I like the Warm Vanilla Sugar - and the Lavendar Vanilla in the Aromatherapy Sleep line


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Dec 13, 2004)

Cucumber Melon is a staple, and I also love:

Grapefruit Jasmine

Mango Mandarin

Moonlight Path

Sweet Pea

Night-Blooming Jasmine

Cotton Blossom

And the Tutti Dolci line!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi Moonlit! Welcome to MuT!!! Glad to have ya'!


----------



## nydoll23 (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pinktronic* My favorite is the Clean Cotton (I &lt;3 anything Clean Cotton scented) and also Orange Ginger in the aromatherapy line. What's yours? Absolutely cucumber melon ,Ive been using it for years.:icon_love


----------



## glamslam (May 10, 2005)

I haven't tried too many, but I loved the Tutti Dolce Angel Food Cake and Sugar Wafer. In the aromatherapy line, I like the "Relax" Eucalyptus Spearmint. At first I thought it was weird smelling, but it really grew on me. It really does relax me and even makes headaches go away.


----------



## Jen (May 10, 2005)

Sweet Pea

Cotton Blossom


----------



## Femme*Noir (May 10, 2005)

Warm Vanilla Sugar....my ABSOLUTE Fave!!


----------



## Leadfoot (May 11, 2005)

Sugar Wafer (Tutti Dolci)


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 28, 2005)

Warm Vanilla Sugar

Coconut Lime Verbana


----------



## gamaki (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally,I was a huge fan of the Sweet Pea because my friend Jenny always wore it and smelled awesome. So I bought three different lotions in one of those sales they always have. Now my favorite is the Coconut Lime Verbena, it smells like a Tropical Vacation in a bottle!!!!


----------



## DawnE (Aug 28, 2005)

Pumpkin! I wish it wasn't seasonal, I just love it!


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 28, 2005)

warm vanilla sugar smells fantastic!

and i'll always like plumeria because i wore it in high school and it brings back good memories!

(i have a bottle of the cotton blossom handsoap in my bathroom, and my friend refuses to use it when she is over because she says it smells like toilet paper! ever since she said that, i see it now and can't use it anymore...)


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 28, 2005)

Sweet Pea and Fig! I use Sweet Pea for air freshner and Fig for lotion


----------



## hanahou (Sep 1, 2005)

Cotton Blossom

Warm Vanilla Sugar

Black Raspberry Vanilla


----------



## monniej (Sep 2, 2005)

sandalwood rose and jasmine vanilla


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Sep 3, 2005)

I really like coconut lime verbena, the new cherry blossom, peony and my favorite tutti dolci scent but it was discontinued! I also really like the aromatherapy line with the lavanders and stuff. I am also really liking the new brand they carry Breathe, in the delight scent, it smells so yummy! The new scent comfort is on my list to get too!


----------



## anne7 (Sep 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *hanahou* Cotton BlossomWarm Vanilla Sugar

Black Raspberry Vanilla

I love Black Raspberry Vanilla! I bring it to school with me most days since my hands get so dry, and my friend thought that someone had come to school drunk off of raspberry smirnoff! Now that I smell it, i think of Smirnoff; oh well I still love it!
also:

Peony

Sweet Pea

Cucumber Melon

Pearberry

Honeysuckle

Peach Nectar

I think I like VS's Vanilla Lace over warm vanilla sugar, but now I want to smell the new BBW brown sugar one!


----------



## Lizzypoo (Sep 4, 2005)

Definitely brown sugar and fig!


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 4, 2005)

juniper breeze!!


----------



## elljmz (Sep 4, 2005)

white tea and ginger ( use just the hand soap)


----------



## anne7 (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* juniper breeze!! I remember Juniper Breeze was my first scent from BBW...I thought it got discontinued, though...did they bring it back or am I just out of the loop?


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 12, 2005)

my favorites are:

cotton blossom

moonlight path

warm vanilla sugar

fresh vanilla (new - not yet released)


----------



## blaquepooky (Sep 12, 2005)

My favorites are Warm Vanilla Sugar, Sweet Pea, and Amber Myrrh (from the Breathe collection).


----------



## Chrystal (Sep 12, 2005)

I absolutely love Garden Mint, which they don't make anymore


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like the sweet pea and the midnight jasmine. Unfortunatley, they discontinued the midnight jasmine.


----------



## tracybryant (Oct 6, 2005)

Coconut Lime Verbena! It reminds me of Hawaii, I want to go back there sooooo badly every time I smell it!


----------



## Becky (Oct 23, 2005)

*Christmas- Vanilla Bean Noel!!!! I bought like 3 bottles last christmas so it would last me for a while!*


----------



## Leony (Oct 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Moonlit713* My favorite is Cotton Blossom, it was Night Blooming Jasmine until they discontinued it Welcome to MUT




I only tried the raspberry one, it was a gift from my friend Jen and I LOVE it!

I just wish that they will ship international in future


----------



## KathrynNicole (Oct 27, 2005)

Sun-Ripened Raspberry (mine; forever and always)

Mango Mandarin (husband's)

Cucumber Melon (husband's)

Blue Lavender Palmarosa (both; discontined)


----------



## barbi53657 (Oct 27, 2005)

http://a676.g.akamaitech.net/f/676/7...f676068&amp;a=4197

HERE IS A COUPON FOR BATH AND BODY WORKS


----------



## twirllytail (Oct 29, 2005)

I :icon_love Vanilla Bean Noel. Wish it were available year round.


----------



## sassy mamma (Oct 30, 2005)

I love

Warm Vanilla Sugar

Sweet Pea


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 30, 2005)

Vanilla Bean Noel, my HG Lotion, I wear it every single day and then spray Pink Sugar. I buy 10 bottles at a time.


----------



## SweetKisses (Oct 30, 2005)

My absolute favorite is Warm Vanilla Sugar.


----------



## spazbaby (Oct 30, 2005)

Anybody else in love with the new Breathe line? I like all of the scents, especially Romance.


----------



## bunni (Oct 30, 2005)

i love white tea and ginger (for everyday purposes)

sweet pea as lotion.

I also like juniper breeze. :icon_love


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 16, 2005)

The only one I've liked was one of their pioneer scents from a decade ago: Flowering Herbs. Remember when it was sold at Express? That was before there were Bath and Body Works stores...back when dinosaurs roamed the earth (j/k!).


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 16, 2005)

*I love their fruity scents like apple and pear!:icon_love *


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 18, 2005)

I love the Tutti Dolci Line. We don't have BBW in Canada so I mostly swap for them or buy them on Ebay. I'm loving the Apple Torta Souffle at the moment :icon_love


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *krazysexxykool* Vanilla Bean Noel, my HG Lotion, I wear it every single day and then spray Pink Sugar. I buy 10 bottles at a time.



I basically do the same thing but with Duwop Buttercream Frosting. I then spray my Pink Sugar or Body Shop's Vanilla spray! Its heavenly!



I smell like a cookie!


----------



## nikky (Nov 20, 2005)

I love country apple. years ago i tried the rasberry body oil but they don't make the body oil any more that was very good.


----------



## DCBorn (Nov 27, 2005)

Brown Sugar and Fig

Fresh Vanilla


----------



## makeuplvr (Nov 28, 2005)

I love sheer fressia! yesterday i bought the mango mandarin and i really love it! i Love citrus smells! They discontinued alot of my favs though only at the june sale, or not at all.




I love how they hav the Tutti Dolci line now!! they dontsell my fav one their anymore so i go to victorias secret to get it. I smellt a line that smelt soo good!!!! They had a Pink Grapefruit one i loved it but i spent all my money already so ill go backoneof these days.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 1, 2005)

I just got Sugared Shortbread lotion in a swap and all I have to say is WOW! Does it ever smell yummy! I think this scent was out for a limited time a yr or maybe more? ago. It is so nice layered with a vanilla scent-- extremely foody :icon_love


----------



## SexxyKitten (Dec 1, 2005)

+ Cotton Blossom

+ Fresh Vanilla (smells VERY similar to Warm Vanilla Sugar though...I really can't tell the difference at all)

+ Sweet Pea


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Warm Vanilla Sugar


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 1, 2005)

Hmmm, gotta checkout the black raspberry vanilla, sounds interesting:icon_love


----------



## tourmaline2777 (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't have a favorite from their staple collection but I really liked the gingerbread holiday scent from a few years ago. I guess nobody else liked it though. It did not make the cut for this year or last year's holiday season



I wish I had bought more during that year end sale.


----------



## Gwendela (Dec 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* Hmmm, gotta checkout the black raspberry vanilla, sounds interesting:icon_love I asked Santa to bring me some for Christmas. It smells sooo good!


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 22, 2005)

1) Warm Vanilla Sugar

2) Brown Sugar &amp; Fig (this is new, I think and smells sexy/musky)

3) Breathe - Romance - Amber Myhrr

yum yum yum


----------



## isis (Dec 23, 2005)

Warm Vanilla Sugar


----------



## chipzahoy (Dec 23, 2005)

warm vanilla sugar and Tutti Dolci sugar wafer


----------



## Leony (Dec 23, 2005)

I haven't try many stuff from BBW yet, but I love the raspberry scent :icon_love


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 24, 2005)

i just got a sample of philosphy gingerbread man (i think thats what its called) and omg i love it, the scent lasted a long time i def have to pick this up!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I like the Warm Vanilla Sugar - and the Lavendar Vanilla in the Aromatherapy Sleep line



I like Warm Vanilla Sugar too but my skin is allergic to B&amp;B Works


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 24, 2005)

ok so i just notice this thread is for bath and body works, i thought ( because i only read half the title) that it said whats your fav bath and body wash, so dont mind me



cause i put some other brand lol


----------



## redrocks (Dec 27, 2005)

Right now it's Night Blooming Jasmine! Love that stuff!!!


----------



## lkr736 (Jan 4, 2006)

OMG! This store makes me poor!! No joke. 

I can't pick favorite but I must say I'm saving every last dime for the *White Cherry Blossom* release! I bought 3 bottles of the 2 oz. size that is for sale right now. I can't wait for all the products to be released. It smells exactly like a perfume by Coty called Ghost Myst that I used to use a long long time ago and I was crushed when it was discontinued. Now B &amp; B Works has white cherry blossom that smells just like it!!! YAY!!! So happy!!!! 

*~as body scent~*

*WHITE CHERRY BLOSSOM!!

*brown sugar &amp; fig

*peony

*fresh vanilla

*gardenia lily (discontinued) or gardenia

*cherry blossom

*sheer freesia

*~as antibacterial/hand/bathroom scent~*

*mango mandarin

*juniper breeze

*cotton blossom

From the Breathe line, Calm is my favorite though I also use Romance quite often. I really hope they don't discontinue this soon! I like Comfort as well but my friend uses it all the time so just reminds me of her rather than a scent I'd want.

CAN'T WAIT FOR WHITE CHERRY BLOSSOM!!!


----------



## kaeisme (Jan 5, 2006)

Breathe Romance &amp; Moonlight Path.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* 1) Warm Vanilla Sugar2) Brown Sugar &amp; Fig (this is new, I think and smells sexy/musky)

3) Breathe - Romance - Amber Myhrr

yum yum yum

VANILLA BEAN NOEL IS THE YUMMIEST - (did I mention that already somewhere?)


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 6, 2006)

Vanilla Bean Noel


----------



## wingie (Jan 8, 2006)

Moonlight Path

Cucumber Melon

Very Merry Cranberry

Vanilla Bean Noel

The Vanilla Bean Noel reminds me of Pink Sugar by Aqualina. :icon_love


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Feb 25, 2006)

warm vanilla sugar =)=)=) loveeeees it


----------



## amillion (Feb 26, 2006)

My favorites are warm vanilla sugar and juniper breeze and coconut verbena


----------

